# NEW to the site? read through this!



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ok, this should probably go in the general section but ive noticed most newer people dont go in there anyways. 
basically im starting this thread because we have had a big shipment of noobies. if you are new, just dont post for like a month.read.if you have a question about something, there is a SEARCH button near the top of the page somewhere.it can find your answer!
trust me, almost every question has been asked and answered on here somewhere and just about every new person says the same things. they wanna know about SR20's and shit. well i think you can get all the info on sr20's you could ever wanna hear from the search button and a wee bit of patience.

if you havent read some new kids post before, you should! theyre quite hysterical when theyre responded to because people who have been here a while FLAME their post to hell! and you dont get any special treatment, so THINK about what your saying before the post is sent!

basically if you are new, you are probably about to make a stupid first post. what im trying to do here is prevent it from happening( you will only get flamed ) so please, please.....do some research FIRST


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

friends don't let friends get flamed


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> friends don't let friends get flamed


Friends dont let friends buy 240's (more for us )

-Jake


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

sorry to break it to you, but this isn't going to help at all.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

esyip said:


> sorry to break it to you, but this isn't going to help at all.


 probably... either way.. yes, it should be in the general section


----------

